# Starting out



## JGP (Jun 17, 2020)

Hello, I am interested in opinions here. Would mid to late 30s be considered a good age to start a journey in masonry ?


----------



## Scoops (Jun 17, 2020)

JGP said:


> Hello, I am interested in opinions here. Would mid to late 30s be considered a good age to start a journey in masonry ?


I would say it's whenever you feel ready. I joined when I was 35 and that was right for me. 

Sent from my EML-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bill Lins (Jun 17, 2020)

I was 46.


----------



## Jrich (Jun 17, 2020)

JGP said:


> Hello, I am interested in opinions here. Would mid to late 30s be considered a good age to start a journey in masonry ?



I’m 34 and I am currently trying to join. Plus a lodge member from where I’m trying to join said he was in his 40’s or so when he joined and his best friend joined in his 70’s.


Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## Chaz (Jun 17, 2020)

I joined at 21 but drifted in and out of lodge over the years. I'm in my 30's now and I believe I'm better prepared these days.


----------



## Thomas Stright (Jun 17, 2020)

I was 50


----------



## jermy Bell (Jun 17, 2020)

I was 43 when raised.


----------



## Xabiso (Jun 17, 2020)

This pandemic is making new membership abit hard.
But as said patience is a virtue.


Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## Glen Cook (Jun 17, 2020)

I was 39.


----------



## Brother JC (Jun 17, 2020)

Forty-eight.


----------



## TheThumbPuppy (Jun 17, 2020)

Mumble-muble-seven


----------



## rpbrown (Jun 18, 2020)

Okay, I guess I'm the old man here, I was 54 when I petitioned


----------



## JGP (Jun 18, 2020)

I was raised a few years ago but havent been active. I am waiting on virus restrictions to lift so hopefully I can get in good standing with my lodge and become involved.


----------



## Winter (Jun 18, 2020)

I was fortunate to find the Craft in my 20's in a good Lodge that got me active early. Now I'm only in my late 40's and already with over 20 years in the Order, a PM, multiple appendent bodies, founded an EC Lodge and made countless lifelong friends among my Brothers. And I feel like I am just getting started with decades of membership ahead.  Some join early and never really get involved. Some join late and try to do everything as fast as they can! I hope your journey is as exciting and fulfilling as mine has been. 

Transmitted via R5 astromech using Tapatalk Galactic


----------



## Bloke (Jun 19, 2020)

Average age of a man joining here is 33.

A good age is when you want to join... eldest man I have seen join was 82, youngest 18, on his 18th Birthday (you can apply here at 17, but cannot be initiated until 18)


----------



## Mark Stockdale (Jun 25, 2020)

I joined at the age of 49, having said that, my lodge's latest candidate is 78, and he went through his first just before Scotland went into lockdown for the virus.


----------



## The student (Jun 25, 2020)

I was 47 when I was initiated 


Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry Mobile


----------



## Warrior1256 (Jun 25, 2020)

From my point of view anywhere from ages of 18 to 100 is a good time! I didn't start my Masonic career until age 58.


----------



## Overworked724 (Jul 19, 2020)

51!


----------



## Keith C (Jul 20, 2020)

I was 56 when I was Entered.

The right time is when the time is right.  For me that was when my youngest kid was out of HS so there were no longer a myriad of activities to support.

Only you and your family / SO, can discern if you have the time and only you know what is in your heart.


----------



## BroBook (Jul 23, 2020)

I was 26 when I started, stopped attending but not being, reactivated on the other side to PHA, of Florida, to answer the question join between old enough and not to old, the best time is in your youth before old age comes.


Sent from my SM-S367VL using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## Matt1 (Jul 23, 2020)

I was 58 when I petitioned, and they already had a date for my initiation...then came the Covid-19 and everything is on hold. I'd like to think that it was not the right age, but the right time for me to petition. (as many people already pointed out)


----------

